# An Intensive Treatment Center that Accepts Insurance?



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I apologize if I'm posting this in the wrong section or anything. I'm not on here much. Last year I read a thread here about Asperger's and identified with that. So I usually just visit WrongPlanet now. However this is most definitely a social anxiety related problem and I'm not sure if this would get read over there because I would have to put it in a subsection that people don't seem to check much. Plus not all of them have social anxiety. Sorry for rambling, nervous.

Okay, so I've been seeing a therapist for a year for my severe social anxiety and depression. It took me many years to get to that point. Eventually I was able to get on temporary disability due to my depression and now have some health insurance. 
*
I go to see my therapist weekly or biweekly. She's nice and I vent but this doesn't get me to socialize with people or anything. She also gives me DBT worksheets but doesn't tell me the answers so I don't know how that's helping me. *I've also started Prozac from my psychiatrist lately which seems to make me want to follow through with things more even though I'm still incredibly afraid.

My actual question is, *is there any type of psychiatric, behavioral, retreat, etc type of place that you can go for some type of intensive social anxiety? Maybe something that lasts like a week or so and might help even a little? It would have to be somewhere that accepts insurance* (most places seem to accept the one I'm on and since it's psych related I get a lot of psych visits upon approval).

Thanks so much for any info anyone can give me. I'm going to talk to my therapist about this next time I see her but she's very disorganized and forgetful so it's not like I can count on her for stuff. Plus she wouldn't have actually tried any of it herself (despite her being very introverted actually).

I see a couple of places online but I don't know if they accept it and I have this terrible *phone phobia* so calling a bunch of them to inquire makes me want to vomit.

Thanks again.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

bump, maybe it was due to the time I posted this (fingers crossed)


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry, but I don't know of any-that doesn't mean there aren't any. If you can't find any place, I suggest joining a group or volunteering-to get yourself out and socializing. Maybe-making goals each week to accomplish-like starting a conversation with someone in the grocery store or calling one place on the phone to ask about insurance and treatments. Maybe-make the goals with your therapist and then talk about how it went. Good luck.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, I've looked into intensive treatment centers for anxiety-related reasons, too.

Most insurance companies want you to "prove" that you actually need to go to an intensive treatment facility. In my case, they made me do a Partial Hospitilzation Program at a local hospital. You could look at the websites of major hospitals in your area to see if they offer a program like this. I've always heard it referred to as "Partial". The partial programs are pretty intensive and usually last for a few weeks. It is similar to a school day -- you go there early in the morning and stay there all day working on your issues by learning and talking, etc. but go home at night. Insurance paid for my treatment, but they decided to stop paying and, ultimately, kicked me out of phase 2 of the program.

An intensive treatment center that accepts insurance for sure is Timberline Knolls in Illinois. I don't know off hand what forms of insurance they accept, but they do accept it. I had actually toured this facility and was ready to go, but insurance made me do Partial first. So, I haven't actually gotten treatment there...yet. Everyone I met there was super nice, though. At this center you actually live there for the duration of your treatment.

Best of luck!


----------



## jaded1973 (May 11, 2012)

*Aspergers and social anxiety*

That's interesting that you've been looking at Aspergers. I was convinced I had it, the Autism Spectrum specialist I saw was convinced I had it too, but said my thinking patterns were too different though and it was likely a cross between social anxiety, executive function disorder, and severe depression.

I had wanted my therapist to admit me to the psyche ward for some kind of cognitive therapy but she won't. I've been thinking of some Buddhist retreat place for some help, but I'm sure that's not what you have in mind. It seems to me that for all the treatment centers out there, there should be one for social anxiety...it would be extremely helpful!


----------

